
Chinese Research Papers Raise Doubts, Scientific Integrity Questioned - haltingproblem
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-research-papers-raise-doubts-fueling-global-questions-about-scientific-integrity-11593939600
======
haltingproblem
We seem to be stuck in perpetual loop of scientific papers across disciplines
ranging from economics to medicine being repeatedly questioned for lack of
reproducibility, plagiarism and outright fraud. The solution seems obvious -
scientific notebook publishing replete with data and calculations. The
technology exists and has done so for close to a decade - Wolfram's
Mathematica came out with its first notebook release in 1988 and IPython
notebook in 2011. This solution has been discussed ad-nauseum but the
implementation seems to be ad-infinitum. Is it merely an adoption issue or are
there other hurdles?

~~~
deepgrave4
Except that there is no standard of a "scientific notebook". It's not a form
one fills out. It is notes taken during experimentation. Data analysis
generally takes place outside of a scientific notebook, which simply contains
raw data and observations, the completeness of which is up to the
experimenter. Notebooks contain proprietary, private data, owned by the
organization overseeing the research. They have no incentive to publish their
"unpublished" results that have been expensive to produce. There is no easy
solution.

A lot of people like to treat "science" as this unassailable "truth", but
science is political. It is subject to bias and it is corruptible. Results are
skewed; inconsistent results are discarded. "Science" is incentivized to
produce results consistent with the desire of those who finance it. This is
not a "China" problem by any stretch.

~~~
haltingproblem
I think you misconstrued what I meant by notebook.

